# Need to decide on the right size of contract for short stays



## marmite (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi all, I'm not a Worldmark owner yet, but am trying to figure out what size contract will be best for my needs.  I have read threads here (and on wmowners) and chatted to TUGers about their ownership.  Now that I know I want WM, I am only stuck on what size contract I should be looking for.

I plan to use this contract for a minimum of six, 3-night stays (3150 pts per stay) which should require 18,900 pts minimum IF booked on points.  I need 3 night stays (either Sun/Mon/Tue or Tue/Wed/Thur) and am very flexible on the dates, but need to book every other month. My husband is going to the same city for business and I think a studio would suffice most times. I do not see myself needing to book a week 13 months in advance.  It isn't critical that there is consistent availability, as he will just book a hotel if there's no room at WM.  

The other way I can see using the contract is to occasionally use 4,000 points in Interval for Flexchange reservations.  I do have Marriott & Vistana weeks for that too, but I think Worldmark is an incredible value in Flexchange.

So what should I buy? I initially thought of trying to get either a 10k or 20k contract to get the housekeeping tokens at those levels, and getting the most bang for my buck on the M.F.'s.  Renting in points is a great option too. However, I'm starting to think that it might be smart to get even a smaller contract (or no more than 10k) to primarily use the cash rates that include housekeeping.  

Given that the primary purpose is to get 6 short stays in a studio, should I be concentrating on using Monday Madness or Bonus Time? Should I look for a tiny contract that gives me access to the system without a lot of M.F.'s each year?  I am still a little unclear on the best option cost-wise, given I will require housekeeping for (at least) 6 stays.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 18, 2022)

What resort/city will you be booking?  How long in advance will you be able to book?  
Getting a small account and renting in extra credits as needed or using the cash options is ideal, but if there isn't likely to be any availability when you need it, it doesn't matter.  
When in doubt, go small and see how it goes.  You can always add another account later.


----------



## marmite (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi @sue1947  it is Portland Waterfront Park. I could book early or even only 4 days ahead of check in (it depends if he wants to fly or drive there).  I kind of see him securing his WM reservation first, and then booking a flight.

He has control over his own schedule and can give very little notice on if he's coming into that office.  It seems easier to get a few nights in a row together, especially during the week (with the exception of Friday).  Studios are the most available.  I have a friend with Worldmark who lets me use her account, so I have been able to poke around and look at the reservation calendars.  I am guessing summer months will be the most difficult to get.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 18, 2022)

So with WM, you have to pay exchange fees plus housekeeping With Flexchange?


----------



## marmite (Feb 18, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> So with WM, you have to pay exchange fees plus housekeeping With Flexchange?


Yes, there is a thread on it here:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-flexchange.324902/


----------



## marmite (Feb 19, 2022)

I made a small calculation error, 2 of the stays will be during white season.

3,150 x 4 stays 12,600 pts
2,550 x 2 stays 5100
Total points needed per year: 17,700

I think the summer months will be the most difficult to book.   

If I buy one small contract, and add another on later, WM allows you to save on the M.F. because it will be charged on the total points owned (based on the chart I saw posted). Do I understand this correctly?


----------



## js203 (Feb 19, 2022)

For short stay wouldn’t cash options always make more sense? Keep in mind you have to pay housekeeping with points. I doubt you will be choosing to use points when you get to that check out page with all the payment options listed.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 19, 2022)

I think something in the 10k range would be the max you should do, and maybe just a 6k. I suspect you'll be able to get most of these stays on Monday madness, especially given weekdays and flexibility.


----------



## marmite (Feb 19, 2022)

js203 said:


> For short stay wouldn’t cash options always make more sense? Keep in mind you have to pay housekeeping with points. I doubt you will be choosing to use points when you get to that check out page with all the payment options listed.


I haven't tried clicking through to the check out page. I will go try that on my friends account.   Thanks for your thoughts on this.

Maybe he can use the WM account using cash for his short stays, and I can keep the points (and rent more) to use in Interval.  Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## marmite (Feb 19, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> I think something in the 10k range would be the max you should do, and maybe just a 6k. I suspect you'll be able to get most of these stays on Monday madness, especially given weekdays and flexibility.


I'm thinking the availability might not be there as it get close to the summer months unless I book well ahead.  But yes, I'm starting to think that maybe even a 6K account would be enough to do what I want.  They also seem to be much more available than the 10K accounts (at a good price that is). 

Thanks!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 19, 2022)

marmite said:


> If I buy one small contract, and add another on later, WM allows you to save on the M.F. because it will be charged on the total points owned (based on the chart I saw posted). Do I understand this correctly?



Only if you combine them into 1 Account. If You later buy a 2nd Account and you intend combine thwm rmember to combine them at the time of purchase to save yourself a 2nd $299 fee.

There are pluses and minuses to having 2 small Accounts. Negative higher MF's. Pluses more BT Reservations. More Inventory Special Reservations. More active Wait List Requests. Likely more HKT but not more Guest Certificates.

Example: if you have 2 6K Accounts you will have 2 HKT and 2 Guest Certificates. If you combine you will have 1 HKT and 2 Guest Certificates.


----------



## marmite (Feb 19, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> There are pluses and minuses to having 2 small Accounts. Negative higher MF's. Pluses more BT Reservations. More Inventory Special Reservations. More active Wait List Requests. Likely more HKT but not more Guest Certificates.



Thank you.  I believe I had read that you can have 4 wait list requests.  What limits are on the Inventory Special and Bonus Time reservations?  I'm just curious if I think I would ever hit the max number if I only had one account.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 19, 2022)

marmite said:


> Given that the primary purpose is to get 6 short stays in a studio, should I be concentrating on using Monday Madness or Bonus Time? Should I look for a tiny contract that gives me access to the system without a lot of M.F.'s each year?


You are on the right track, here.

The mf for 7,000 credits is the same as 6,000 credits.  7,000 credits will get you two 3-night stays; one would require paying about $100 HK additional.

I was surprised to see at least 4 and 5 studio units available at Portland - Waterfront each day beginning this April and throughout the summer and beyond.  Coincidentally, the Portland resort is on Monday Madness this week.  If you can plan far ahead, you could book up to 6 Monday Madness reservations, this week, for the next 10 months (Red Season requires a minimum 7-night reservation more than 10 months in advance).  1050 credits/night = $94.50 (Red Season), minimum $80 (White Season)

The Portland resort is also on Inventory Special (same cost as Bonus Time, but currently may book up to 3 months in advance) for at least the next 3 months.  1050 credits/night =  $81.90 (Red Season), minimum $80 for White Season.  An account may hold up to 6 Inventory Special reservations at a time.

You will be able to get away with a small membership, because there is so much availability in units where you want to stay.

As you noted, you could book all the Portland resort reservations using only cash specials and save the credits for II exchanges.


----------



## marmite (Feb 19, 2022)

@CO skier thank you for also confirming what I suspected about availability in Portland.  I hadn't compared this location to other resorts availability, so I wasn't sure if this was a promising location for last minute stays or booking on cash reservations.  I had seen the Monday Madness advertised for Portland, so it makes me wonder if there was even more availability just last week.

Unfortunately I still have to buy a contract and wait to get it transferred, so I can't book those reservations this week (I sure wish!).  I was actually hoping for a 7k contract as you suggested -- if I rent in the allowed points that will give me 21K to play with each year.  If my husband is able to mostly make cash reservations, that could potentially give me enough points for up to 5 weeks of II Flexchange reservations when I want, or to book a couple of longer stays in WM.  Even though the point cost is high for the President's Suite at the Portland location, I definitely would like to book it when I join him there.  I'm really impressed with the program overall, I know the prices have gone up over the years (like HK), but I've never seen such flexibility in a points-based system.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 19, 2022)

The limit of 6 reservations per account is for Monday Madness. Inventory Special doesn't have that limit.


----------



## marmite (Feb 21, 2022)

Thanks for your help everyone.  I found a 7,000 point contract I will be starting the paperwork on.


----------



## Great3 (Feb 21, 2022)

marmite said:


> Thanks for your help everyone.  I found a 7,000 point contract I will be starting the paperwork on.



Congrats, you moved a lot faster than I expected.   It's nice to have a friend that lets you check into the HGVC and Wordmark availability reservation systems before getting into the Timeshare system and committing.  I think it's wise to start out small, and Transfer in the points as needed for WorldMark, that's what I have done.

Enjoy your WM ownership.

Great3


----------



## marmite (Feb 21, 2022)

Great3 said:


> Congrats, you moved a lot faster than I expected.   It's nice to have a friend that lets you check into the HGVC and Wordmark availability reservation systems before getting into the Timeshare system and committing.  I think it's wise to start out small, and Transfer in the points as needed for WorldMark, that's what I have done.
> 
> Enjoy your WM ownership.
> 
> Great3



It is definitely fast in relation to when I posted my question, but I started reading about WM in November and got to the conclusion it was for me only this last week.  I just needed to figure out what size of contract. WM allowing you to rent in points, makes it more flexible on the years you want to do more travel.

Since you mention HGVC, I will confess that I also just bought my first HGVC contract last week.  Same TUG friend letting me poke around in her account, allowed me to really get hands-on to understand availability and how many points it takes for all sorts of reservation scenarios.  That helps a lot to pick the right size of contract.  I know you can always add-on later, but with transfer fees and closing costs it's nice to not need to do that too soon.

Thanks so much Great3 , I think I will enjoy it very much!


----------



## jrb916 (Feb 21, 2022)

Congrats!!!  We bought our WM in early Nov and received notice from Wyndham it should be final within 30 days (early March).  Be patient and it looks like you have learned a lot. We also like HGVC but it will be a few years before we can buy again.

 Enjoy your many vacations!


----------



## js203 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow you have been on a shopping spree ! Congrats! Do you mind me asking which HGVC resort you bought into?


----------



## Great3 (Feb 22, 2022)

Yeah, definitely a shopping spree, Marmite.  Congrats on your HGVC as well, you now own just a many timeshares as me, and will be more than me tomorrow as I will be closing on another Timeshare unit sale.  But we will be equal when I get that Marriott trader, hopefully, sooner than later, so I don't have to drool over all the sightings you post for Marriott units.  And thanks for the posting today for Marriott Ko Olina and Marriott Kauai Beach Club, saying Vistana can see it also, I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that I can see those units.  It's was the first time I actually really see the power of preference having any meaning, as I couldn't see those units with a WorldMark 3-bedroom float that normally can see anything not under preference.  It made me appreciate even what little secondary preference Vistana has Marriott units, and how much better would a Marriott trader be.  Sadly, I just closed on my WM unit sell late last week, but as I mentioned before, I don't have enough vacation time to use up everything I own.

There was a week that lined up exactly with the 2 weeks I am staying at Westin Princeville with the Marriott Ko Olina and/or Marriott Kauai Beach Club sightings you posted, but the only reason why I didn't booked it was because I am out of vacation weeks for this year, or I would have snapped it up in a heartbeat.

Again, congrats on your HVGC, as I mentioned, it's absolutely my favorite Timeshare system; I like it even more than my DVC, even though my DVC pays for itself when I need to rent on the years I am not using it, and DVC has resale value, more so than HGVC.  And I still love WorldMark, just not WM customer service, so you will need more patience when needing help with anything Interval.  Enjoy, and may you create many happy memories with your family as you timeshare in the future!!!

Great3


----------



## marmite (Feb 22, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> Congrats!!!  We bought our WM in early Nov and received notice from Wyndham it should be final within 30 days (early March).  Be patient and it looks like you have learned a lot. We also like HGVC but it will be a few years before we can buy again.
> 
> Enjoy your many vacations!



Thank you!  Wow, that is a long time to wait to close, especially since I understand the paperwork is quite simple. Exciting for you though, you're in the home stretch. Patience will be tough for me... I'm ready to make reservations already!


----------



## marmite (Feb 22, 2022)

js203 said:


> Wow you have been on a shopping spree ! Congrats! Do you mind me asking which HGVC resort you bought into?


It was one of the Vegas ones, I will double check the name and PM you.


----------



## marmite (Feb 22, 2022)

Great3 said:


> Enjoy, and may you create many happy memories with your family as you timeshare in the future!!!
> 
> Great3



Thanks so much Great3. I'm glad you're able to benefit from some of the sightings and seeing the difference preference makes.  It sounds like you're rounding out your 'portfolio' nicely too!    I think WM will be the last TS I will need for awhile (hopefully I won't buy anymore this year). I was going to get another Marriott but I realized that WM lets me do a different type of travel to a lot of places that my other ownerships don't have.  It took me quite a while to notice WM, but it really offers a lot.


----------



## Plachaby (Feb 24, 2022)

marmite said:


> Thanks for your help everyone.  I found a 7,000 point contract I will be starting the paperwork on.



Congrats! We started with 7,000, then added more to get to 12,000, then added again to get to 20,000. These levels were strategic to maximize points per maintenance fees. Starting small and focusing on Bonus Time and Monday Madness is a great strategy. If you find you need more points on the regular, resale accounts are not hard to find. You sound like someone who has done a lot of research and knows how to work and maximize your ownership, which is a recipe for success and satisfaction. The people I see who are unhappy with their ownership are almost always people who didn't understand how to work it to their advantage. Enjoy! 

P.S. The paperwork process to transfer an account is notoriously slow. It's not uncommon for it to take many months, and that was before the labor shortage.


----------



## marmite (Feb 24, 2022)

Plachaby said:


> Congrats! We started with 7,000, then added more to get to 12,000, then added again to get to 20,000. These levels were strategic to maximize points per maintenance fees. Starting small and focusing on Bonus Time and Monday Madness is a great strategy. If you find you need more points on the regular, resale accounts are not hard to find. You sound like someone who has done a lot of research and knows how to work and maximize your ownership, which is a recipe for success and satisfaction. The people I see who are unhappy with their ownership are almost always people who didn't understand how to work it to their advantage. Enjoy!
> 
> P.S. The paperwork process to transfer an account is notoriously slow. It's not uncommon for it to take many months, and that was before the labor shortage.



I can see that if I start using points more (instead of primarily cash reservations), adding on sure does bring down the M.F. which is great. The account I just bought was already resale on eBay, which is how I usually buy my timeshares if they have what I want.  Fortunately a 7000 point contract was available so was able to act quickly (I've already made the payment so now I'm just waiting).

I'm used to booking well ahead with my other timeshares but also have the flexibility for last minute trips too, so I think this will be a great fit.

Thanks so much for the congrats and your thoughts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 1, 2022)

I purchased a 5K point package resale for that very purpose of using mostly MM and IS.  I live in TX and there is pretty good availability using the bonus time.  I can access WM via Wyndham Club Pass, but I don't like the $99 reservation and no VIP discounts on the points.  So I thought a resale 5K WM would add the flexibity with breaking the bank.  I have tried to swap units WM for Wyndham but it is hard to figure fair value when only one side gets the discount, but the other side excepts the discount without one in return.


----------



## haras (Mar 3, 2022)

can anyone confirm if you can buy or use a guest certificate for cash bookings or monday madness?


----------



## Great3 (Mar 3, 2022)

haras said:


> can anyone confirm if you can buy or use a guest certificate for cash bookings or monday madness?



For Monday Madness and Inventory Specials, YES!  I just did one for an Inventory Special booking.

Great3


----------



## haras (Mar 3, 2022)

Great3 said:


> For Monday Madness and Inventory Specials, YES!  I just did one for an Inventory Special booking.
> 
> Great3


oh yay!  thanks so much, Great3, for confirming this!


----------



## Great3 (Mar 3, 2022)

haras said:


> oh yay!  thanks so much, Great3, for confirming this!



Besides having done it myself before, here is the official policy from the WorldMark website:

*MONDAY MADNESS*
*Guidelines*
Normal booking and cancellation guidelines apply with the exception of the following:

Monday Madness pricing available for the advertised resort(s) only.
Pricing available for online reservations from 6 a.m. PT Monday through the following Sunday at 11:30 p.m. PT.
Limited to a maximum of six Monday Madness active reservations at a time.
7-night maximum stay. Additional nights may be added using your vacation credits.
Monday Madness use may be limited at any time for special events including but not limited to holidays, high demand seasons, scheduled events, and is subject to change at any time.
*Guest usage is permitted.*
Grouped reservations cannot be booked online but are allowed through the Vacation Planning Center if all of the resorts in the group are part of the weekly Monday Madness offer and the grouping does not exceed the 7-night maximum.
Housekeeping is included in the rental rate. Sales and Transient Occupancy Taxes, if applicable, will be collected at time of booking.
Monday Madness reservations may be booked through a Vacation Counselor via telephone for $.10 per credit.
Limited to arrival dates within an 11-month booking window. (Affiliate and/or associate resort bookings may have a different booking window.)
Program offered through WorldMark by Wyndham and subject to change.
$80 nightly minimum charge for Monday Madness reservations.

*INVENTORY SPECIALS*
*Guidelines*
Inventory Specials are selected based on current and historical data which forecast periods of low occupancy for the resorts and dates listed. To ensure vacation credits bookings have first priority, resorts with a significant increase in occupancy may be removed at any time. Only the resorts listed at the time of booking will be offered the Inventory Special payment option.

Find a resort’s credit values in your Daily Vacation Credit Values booklet or through the resort links above.
Charge is 7.8 cents per credit value with a minimum $80 per night charge.
*For yourself or a guest,* you may book suites up to 60 days in advance.
You may book more than one suite (up to 30% of a single resort's suites) for up to 30 consecutive nights each.
You may have more than one reservation at a time.
Guidelines are subject to change.
Regular vacation credit reservation guidelines apply to cancellations.
Specials are reserved on a first-come, first-served basis, and are based on availability.
Occupancy and/or sales tax may apply.
Bold and Underlined added/emphasis   So rest easy, and book away.

Great3


----------



## marmite (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, it certainly took a while (four and a half months), but I am happy to report my account is set up with Worldmark and I have already made my first booking.  I was on the phone with Interval today and starting the process to connect WM to my Interval account too.

Fun times ahead.  Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 7, 2022)

marmite said:


> Well, it certainly took a while (four and a half months), but I am happy to report my account is set up with Worldmark and I have already made my first booking.  I was on the phone with Interval today and starting the process to connect WM to my Interval account too.
> 
> Fun times ahead.  Thanks everyone for your help!


@marmite CONGRATS!!! But remember our pain and suffering with eplus… if I’ve learned anything it’s trade only last minute (59 days or less till check in) in II with my WM (because every unit is only 4,000 + HSK token despite size). Skip eplus! At least until they fix this…


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks @Hobokie !  It's going to be hard to resist E-Plus.  It has been everything to me in Interval!  I think those sweet 4,000 point trades will become my new true love.


----------

